# Wheels on a workbench



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am building a rough workbench based on the jords workshop build on YouTube. I will need to have the workbench be mobile since it will block some closet doors the wife needs access to on occasion, I originally ordered some large casters with brakes from grizzly, but then I saw a comment somewhere where someone said the workbench can still move some even with the brakes on, and I was thinking that might be true, especially if I was hand planing something and a solution that had the thick legs on the ground and the wheels only engaging when the bench has to be moved would be better.

Does anyone know where I can order such wheels? I think they have afoot pedal on them which you would push down and the wheels would then engage, push back up and they disengage. Anyone know what I am referring to and know where I can get them? Any comments on wheels on a workbench in general?

Thanks, nathan


----------



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

I found that look like they might do what I want, although the reviews complained that they can be hard to disengage, which would not be ideal since the wife would need to move the bench, and they are pricey: retractable casters

Anyone have any alternatives?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have two sets of the Rockler casters.
You can roll a mountain with these casters.
Disengaging them is the easy part. You just step down on them to lift your bench and roll it around.
It is harder to engage them. I have always had to reach down and lift up with a hand to plant my bench where I want it. They are very well made and I always thought 20 bucks each was a reasonable price. I have seen some casters fall apart when asking them to do too much.

Good luck….................


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Redryder speaks truth. I haven't bought the rocklers… I balked at the price(I use a floor dolly when I need to move my bench, but the bench top needs to be clean, and free of tools).

I have overloaded cheaper casters. It's a no go.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

I use these and have had great results.
Using one on each corner for maximum "turnability" 
On a concrete floor, they work really well.
Plus my bench if very heavy.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry - here is the link.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/141051/3-Caster-Double-Locking-Swiveling-with-4-Hole-Mounting-Plate-4-14-Tall.aspx


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Take a look at Megan Fitzpatrick's mobile workbench as described by Christopher Schwartz. Looks like a possible solution:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/workbenches/schwarz-workbenches/the-easiest-way-to-make-your-bench-mobile


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

If you can get your hands on a Rockler 20% off coupon, I highly recommend these: http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack. I bolted them to the sides of my bench legs and then connected them with angle iron, so I can just kick/lever on the angle iron to activate one side of the bench.

On a budget, if you don't feel like building your own mechanism, I really like these casters because they have a wheel brake and a swivel lock: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-in-Polyurethane-Caster-with-Brake-4120545EB/203672194. I haven't used them on a workbench, but I did use them for a custom base for an R4512 and with the brake and lock engaged they were damn near immobile.

Edit: the Home Depot casters look awfully similar to the Woodcraft casters posted by jacquesr, but they're less than half the price. At 175 lb rating per caster, four should support a workbench and six almost certainly will (I used five for my table saw stand). The 4" and 5" models hold even more weight per caster and are still relatively cheap.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some photos my caster setup:


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been using the Rockler retractable wheels for a couple of years now. I purchased them on sale. They work great. My bench is fairly heavy and the wheels are holding up great. I do use a wood stick to release the lever to set down the bench because the lever can be hard to release on a heavy load.


----------



## kreitzm (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with the Rockler casters, my bench is heavy and I have no problem moving it around. Lowering the wheels is easy, just step on the pedal. Lifting the wheels so the bench legs rest on the floor is not as easy but I find that if I lift up on the edge of my bench just a little, I can hook my toes under the pedal and disengage the wheels without hardly any effort.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

kreitzm - the angle iron connector is a perfect solution for saving your toes. It makes it easier to get a good foothold for kicking up, or to use a lever instead.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

There are many ways to make a workbench mobile. I think you should take a shot at building your own retractable casters.

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy+retractable+casters+for+workbench&sa=X&biw=1264&bih=593&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ei=pn7pVL_OHouxggSX94CADg&ved=0CB0QsAQ

Here's an idea I hadn't seen before.


----------



## smittybuilt (Jan 24, 2015)

+1 on the Rockler solution from redryder. My garage is my shop, and the wife put the stipulation on my woodworking adventure that she must be able to use the garage during the week to get the kids to and fro. The Rockler casters were just the ticket. As some have mentioned, putting the bench on the floor is the hardest part as I tend to want to hook my toe under the lever and pull up. As kreitzm stated, just lift the corner you are dropping a smidge and it is much smoother. Although I do like ADHDan's solution of joining the levers of one side of the table with angle. That is something I might try on mine.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

consider mounting a trailer jack centered on one end and casters on the other.


----------

